# UK spouse visa employment letter sample?



## expatukbrazil (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi,

I have recently obtained a letter from my employers over the last year and I have asked them to base it upon the following information as per the immigration rules.

I am just wanting to double check it is okay before submission as there is a last chance now to get it changed if need be.



> 2. In respect of salaried employment in the UK (except where paragraph 9 applies1
> ),
> all of the following evidence must be provided:
> (a) Payslips covering:
> ...


However, I have two questions.

Number one, does it matter if these documents are emailed to me and then printed? They still have signatures and contact details on them or will this be seen as a copy and not original? Or does that even matter?

Number two, what exactly is meant by the following.



> (iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in
> the application; and


Could this be a written statement from the employer stating that 'Mr X has earnt a gross salary of 25k since he started in september the 1st 2013 to 1st of May 2014'?

Thank you


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

All documents have to be originals. An email copy is not going to be considered an original. The employment letter should be on company letterhead. If pay slips are electronic then they should be stamped or signed by a superior or a letter should be included verifying them as originals.



> Could this be a written statement from the employer stating that 'Mr X has earnt a gross salary of 25k since he started in september the 1st 2013 to 1st of May 2014'?


That's fine.


----------



## expatukbrazil (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you for that!


----------

